# Canât afford an arsenal â If you could have only one gun?



## JHuff8181 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm ready to take the plunge into gun ownership but it is harder than I thought it would be to decide on my first gun. I was thinking what if I only had one gun? What should it be? I think my priorities are hunting first, self-defense second. What would you do?


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

JMHO, but if I could only own 1 gun it would be a .22 rifle. Even more so if it was my first gun. Ammo is cheap, and easy to carry a lot of it. It will kill all small game and some larger game if necessary. Ammo is so cheap, you need to do lots of practice...lots of practice, to the point where the entire operation is second nature. When you get to that point, then you can think about another gun, and will have a good idea what you want and need.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

best bang for your buck imo is a swiss k31


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

A .22 would be a good "all around" rifle, for hunting small game, but not really a defensive weapon. For that, I would suggest a 1911 style pistol. Good rep, and pretty easy to care for.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

As an after thought, it might also be a good idea to get both a rifle and a pistol that chamber the same round, so you don't have to worry about boxes of different ammo.


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a Henry lever action 22 magum. It is one sweet little firearm. If I have to just take one gun with me it will be this one. Will hold 11 bullets in the tube, shoots great out of the box, and will drop a deer if necessary. Ammo is light and not to expensive to buy.

One thing I would do before getting any gun is to take a safety course, or have some one who has firearm knowldge teach me how to safetly use a gun....


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

22 would be the best single gun.
Cheap to buy.
Cheap ammo.
Ammo available everywhere.
Can take all kinds of small game without a lot of noise.
Light.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

JHuff8181 said:


> I'm ready to take the plunge into gun ownership but it is harder than I thought it would be to decide on my first gun. I was thinking what if I only had one gun? What should it be? I think my priorities are hunting first, self-defense second. What would you do?


I don't often any more participate in gun related threads, but since you asked for opinions I'll give you one.

If it were me in your circumstances I would put self-defense FIRST. Protecting yourself and your loved ones should always come first.

As this is to be your first gun and it does not sound as though you have much experience with them I would start with a medium caliber handgun. Medium caliber here would be the .38 Special, 9mm parabellum, .40 S&W, .357 magnum, or .45 acp. These are all rounds that are commonly available, possess sufficient stopping power to get the job done, but are controllable in rapid fire in less than highly proficient hands.

The gun they are fired from should be of good quality though this does not have to mean a new one. I recommend fixed sights and of the greatest operating simplicity. My standard advice for many years for folks who are not going to shoot recreationally for pleasure has been the gold old Smith & Wesson Model 10 revolver in .38 Special with a four inch barrel. There are many, many other handguns of equivalent size, reliability, and simplicity so you don't have to be limited to that one specific make. But it is still fairly commonly available and presuming it is not damaged or abused as drop-dead simple to use as it gets.

Having decided on the caliber then the specific make and model of handgun I would then buy at least 250 rounds of ammunition. The first 200 rounds should be practice ammo which may mean hardball, full metal jacket, wadcutters, or whatever is appropriate. Shoot them at a range while being coached by someone who knows what they are doing. NRA certified instructors can be found in just about every community if you ask around. Local gun shops are a good place to start.

The last fifty rounds of ammunition should be of a good defense type, but not necessarily the hottest (as in the most powerful) rounds you can find. The greater the power the greater the recoil generally speaking and if you're not well practiced this can be harder to control for accurate followup shots. Remember you cannot miss fast enough to win. Only hits count and you'll get more of them with ammunition you can control. 

More important than any caliber or weapon make is the need for situational awareness which will tell you when and what is appropriate to shoot. Without that a gun is little more than a paperweight. Seek for training.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Easy choice to meet BOTH needs....which most of ya'll above are ignoring.....guy said ONE gun.

Shotgun with easily interchangable short and long barrel. Keep the short barrel on for defense, and the long barrel on to hunt.

Wide range of ammo from birdshot to 00buck will handle pretty much anything.


----------



## Old John (May 27, 2004)

JHuff8181 said:


> I'm ready to take the plunge into gun ownership but it is harder than I thought it would be to decide on my first gun. I was thinking what if I only had one gun? What should it be? I think my priorities are hunting first, self-defense second. What would you do?


Since you said that "Hunting is the first priority", I'd say that a 20 ga. or a 12 ga. pump action shotgun would be the best choice. 20 ga. if you are a smaller person. And, a 12 ga. if you are a larger person, a normal size guy or larger lady.

For "personal defense", it's hard to beat a good .38 special snubby revolver. Just about anyone with a bit of practice can quickly learn to shoot it well enough. Sight it and pull the trigger. And, it carries easily, so it is always with you.

And, a 22 rifle serves some purposes well, that the other two do not.

Around the homestead, it would be good, if finances allow it, to have, 3 weapons, a .22 rifle, a 12 ga. shotgun, and a .38 special revolver. Each serves a particular purpose. Each choice offers a weapon that suits itself well to one purpose. And, Other purposes not as well.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

12 gauge shotgun. Will shoot slugs or shot. Will kill anything on the north american continent ...whether it has two legs or four. Ammo is available everywhere. With a 12 gauge, you are never undergunned.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## yikes (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a 22 bolt action single shot scoped rifle (Remington 514). I can hit a squirrel head at 100 yards - if I know the yardage. It takes forever to go through a box of ammo and you learn to place your shots well. But it is a 22. Not going to stop a charging elephant. This gun cost $14 new, now sells for $100. Perfect first gun. But it would be more fun if it were not a single shot. Next would be a 20 gauge or a 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with the recommendation for a shotgun; 12 or 20 ga. It's just cruel to tell a newbie to go out and shoot large game with a .22 both to the newbie and the game. 

That said, I'd look for a good used gun and use the money saved to put towards a good handgun, too. Once you get the shotgun you'll quickly realize how annoying it is to only have a long gun.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I've said it again and again. If you can only have one firearm it should be a shotgun. And unless you just can not physically handle it (and there are very few people in this category), it should be a 12 gauge.

There's no other weapon which can be used to *reliably* take down game ranging from quail and squirrel to deer and even elk and for protection from feral cats to coyotes to bear with nothing more than a change of ammunition.

One firearm and several boxes of ammo and you have a weapon system to cover almost every problem.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

If hunting is your first goal, then look at the hunting laws where you will hunt and what you want to hunt. We can't hunt with rifle in Ohio (bigger game that is....I think we can use .22 for some little stuff), but many places can. So what would fit for us (if we were to be a one gun house) may not fit for you. 

For us....with hunting the priority and living in Ohio, a 12 ga would be #1. With defense as a #2 priority a shotgun will work. Now....what are you hunting??? Deer needs a slug barrel and bird needs a shot barrel, yes, two different barrels. SO...for us..we'd go for a 12 ga that comes with 2-3 barrels. 

Now, to make the muddy water even murkier....how many people are going to use this gun??? My 13 yr old son and I (a woman) find a 20 ga a better fit (kick) then a 12 ga...although I can shoot a 12 ga, but after 5-6 rounds I'm not as happy as if I were shooting 15-20 rounds through the 20 ga. (I max out about 20 rounds of 12 ga) DS is good for about 3 rounds of 12 ga and about 30 with the 20ga (Ok, he's 5'9" and 100#....NO meat on his bones, so nothing for impact protection - a problem he will outgrow). I've never tried more the 20 rounds in the 20 gauge....but I'm sure I'd be fine going to at least 50 before getting too shoulder sore.

Again, if you can hunt with rifle....you have a lot more choices then we do.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Ar 15


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

hintonlady said:


> Ar 15


AR15 would be a good choice actually.
I'm leaning towards a shotgun too, but the AR would do the job quite nicely :thumb:


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ohio dreamer said:


> For us....with hunting the priority and living in Ohio, a 12 ga would be #1. With defense as a #2 priority a shotgun will work. Now....what are you hunting??? Deer needs a slug barrel and bird needs a shot barrel, yes, two different barrels. SO...for us..we'd go for a 12 ga that comes with 2-3 barrels.


News to me. I've taken many rabbits and quail with the same barrel I've used to take down deer. The bbl has fired everything from #9 shot to slugs.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

A pump shotgun is the choice. Twelve guage if the people using the gun can handle the weight, 20 guage if the people are smaller. You can buy various shotgun shells that will handle anything you want to shoot (try hitting a flying grouse with a rifle or shooting a moose with a 22). You can also select whatever power shell you are comfortable with. You don't have to shoot magnum rounds with lots of kick. Even a light trap load will put a baseball size hole in an intruder at 10 feet. You don't need more than one barrell but it should have changeable chokes. It is easier to hit something with a shotgun than a rifle or pistol so it's good for a newbie. 

Go to your local trap range. Explain that you are a newbie, ask to try a shotgun, buy a box of shells at the clubhouse and give it a try. Many gun stores will let you try rifles and pistols on premesis. Try them too if you want.

If you decide on a shotgun get one that fits. It's much eaiser for a newbie to develope good shooting habits when the gun fits. Go to a mom and pop type gun store and talk to someone who knows what they are doing. It's worth paying them a little more to get the right gun. Be sure to look at the Remington Express 870. It's a very good quality gun for the money.

Remember, according to the media, if you own more than one gun you have an arsenal.

Have fun.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Savage Model 24

Rifle top barrel, shotgun bottom barrel


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Just 1 comment re: the AR15. Good gun, but for indoor protection?? I shot will penetrate how many walls? And anything in between those walls. And cost...$800+ for a decent one. For that I could buy a 12ga pump, a .22 rifle and a used .380 pistol. (350+160+175, source Gunbrokers.com)


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

I agree with the 12 or 20ga shotgun as a good choice for hunting and close quarters defense. Only need one barrell. 

I really believe the "only one gun" thing is looking at it the wrong way though.
How about "I only have $xxx to spend and would like to focus on hunting and personal defense while out in the world, or family defense in my home, or defense of property in worst case zombies invading scenario.

Pistols are great for personal defense and easy to work, walk, shop, etc. while wearing one. Can't do all those things easilly with a rifle or shotgun.

If you need, or want, to reach out and touch game animals like deer/other predators maybe look into the last of the truly cheap mil surp rifles on the market. Mosin Nagant. This is a long gun chambered in 7.62 x 54r. You can shoot around 400-500 yrds fairly accurately with some practice. Price is under $100 right now. ammo for this beast is super cheap (880 rds for $170 delivered price). 
Just something to think about.

A decent AR =$1200

A decent AK47=$550

A decent pump shotgun =$300

A decent pistol =$350

A decent .22 rifle=$150 (everyone should own one in my opinion ;-)

A decent mil surp rifle =$100

for $900 you could cover all your basic firearm needs.

You could buy a .22 rifle, shotgun, pistol, and battle rifle


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll go with BFF on this-only 1...might as well get a twofer out of it.....Other great 1 guns for hunting and defense-good old lever 30-30....Moisin-good reliable shooters....a .22 would be my 2nd choice.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

No matter what you buy find one that fixed your build. I have recommended a youth model for some people and a regular size for some. If you are not comfortable with a gun you won't fire it as much. Some times a youth model can be cut off at the stock to fit you.


----------



## DENALI (Mar 25, 2008)

Batt said:


> Just 1 comment re: the AR15. Good gun, but for indoor protection?? I shot will penetrate how many walls? And anything in between those walls. And cost...$800+ for a decent one. For that I could buy a 12ga pump, a .22 rifle and a used .380 pistol. (350+160+175, source Gunbrokers.com)



You need to research better before making a statement like that. An AR is a GREAT indoor defense gun, specifically a carbine. Short, compact, and pointable. When loaded with softpoint ammo it will not penetrate all the walls in the house and everything in between. When a soft point hits the first layer of sheetrock it fragments drastically and its energy is lost almost entirely within the first wall section. Do some research online showing actual tests done, you will be surprised and impressed with its capabilities as a indoor defense platform with limited over penetration of interior structures.


----------



## idigbeets (Sep 3, 2011)

Can't really say more than the other .. "buy a shotgun" crowd. Easy to take down, easy to clean, easy to swap barrels and chokes, lots of shell variety, good hunting, good home defense. 

The .22 would be the other suggestion but lacks in the self defense category. Try shooting a wild boar with a .22 cal. (self defense AND food !! )


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

Save your pennies one weapon will not cover your needs! Then you need to spend three times the initial purchase price on ammo. That does not include spare parts. Do not put all your eggs in one basket.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

a.t.hagan makes an excellent point for a hand gun

i definitely agree there is nothing better for personal protection , not because it has more power or is more shoot-able than another gun but because you can have it right there handy no matter where you are 

that said , you said hunting was a primary focus 

now in the years prior to my state having concealed carry , the imediate answer to this question would have been Shotgun

like Watcher pointed out you can take everything from bear to birds and everything in between

my grandfather has owned one gun his hole life a 12 ga pump with a full choke barrel, he has shot every form of 4 legged vermin on the farm and sick animals , also deer, pheasant, rabbit and tree rats.

deer we have for 30+ years shot every deer where we hunt with a shotgun as required by our dnr rules , they fall just fine , 90+% of them have been to smooth bore shotguns with modified or full choke barrels 

i have shot 20+ deer myself with a 12 ga with a factory modified choke barrel 
rifled slugs work fine out to 100 yards from most guns 

but besides the shotgun being very versatile 
i would be looking not saying i can only have one gun i would be saying how can i get the most covered with the least cash out so i can stay in my budget

you choose what you get first 

a 22lr is a very useful gun , and is excellent as a trainer to teach shooting technique , you will want one of them most likely eventually 


some guns to look at 
shotguns mossberg 500 or 590 they are solid gun the 500 has a fixed length magazine , the 590 will take extenders 
the rem 870 express , as solid a gun as they get , parts are every where the 870 is the ar15 of shotguns meaning most easily accessorized. with the mossbergs second 

new england firearms NEF has begun importing what they call the pardner pump http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/index.php/cPath/37_350/New+England+Shotguns/
can be had for a bit over 200 it is an almost exact copy of a 870 but imported by NEF who is owned by the same parent company as Remington 

as for an affordable but quality side arm start just over 300 dollars with a variety of autos or revolvers and go up from there but the 300 to 450 price range covers a major portion of new defensive carry pistols 

as for calibers , obscure is bad , common is good 

9mm is probably the #1 most common ammo available on the store shelf , with 38 .375 , 40 and 45 right behind 
pick something that you can afford to practice with 

we can save the 9mm vs 45 argument for another day , bottom line is police departments use 9 , 40 , 45 , 38 , and 357 they all work the actual difference is not that overly large get the one you can shoot comfortably.

shot guns 12 is most common followed by 20 , go with the 20 if the size of the 12 is an issue 

22's that are very accurate can be had used for just over a hundred at many gun shows or new for right around 200 for a bolt or auto


----------



## meddac (Nov 21, 2008)

Ohio Rusty said:


> 12 gauge shotgun. Will shoot slugs or shot. Will kill anything on the north american continent ...whether it has two legs or four. Ammo is available everywhere. With a 12 gauge, you are never undergunned.
> Ohio Rusty ><>


 I have enough guns to arm way more than a platoon...amazing how they multiply over the years. I couldn't agree more with the above. A shotgun is by far and away the most versatile weapon. It has enough oomph to kill a person easily if it ever came to self defense...it's very forgiving when it comes to a good aim, you can shoot slugs or any number of shot and take down anything that lives. They and their ammo are cheap...a good Mossberg 500 or Remington 870 can be had brand new for less than 300 bucks.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

watcher said:


> News to me. I've taken many rabbits and quail with the same barrel I've used to take down deer. The bbl has fired everything from #9 shot to slugs.


Obviously my DH is not in charge of your arsenal, lol. Nope...only slugs in the slug barrel and shot in the bird barrel 'round here. I admit, in a security situation he'd be less picky in all likelihood.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I'm thinking if you can't afford but one gun, it's time to find an extra job or three.... imho, the idealized 40 hour week is outdated.

My first firearm, in the 2nd grade, was a 12 gauge shotgun. First pistol was a 22lr. Had that pistol for over 30 years, burned dozens of bricks thru it, and never cleaned it. (Ruger MkII) I use it every single day... it sits in my spoon/fork drawer...

Lots of firearms are good. I have hundreds of tools here on the farm... one tool won't do everything... so I have lots. An AR15 or AK47/54 is great for zombies, but terrible for shooting rats or snakes in the barn. Overkill. I use the 22lr so much because it'll take care of most 'issues' here... even if a heavier weapon would be better.

I have a 2nd 22lr revolver upstairs.... fired off three rounds last night, between 1AM and 5AM... and didn't really get out of bed. Woulda had to get a little more 'conscious' if I were firing out the AR or one of the shotguns, out the upstairs window, half in a coma.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

JHuff8181 said:


> I'm ready to take the plunge into gun ownership but it is harder than I thought it would be to decide on my first gun. I was thinking what if I only had one gun? What should it be? I think my priorities are hunting first, self-defense second. What would you do?


Probably an SKS I think. Big enough for larger game, cheap and cheap ammo available and a good solid design. I don't own one, I have an AK variant which is close though.

I would have said a 30-30 lever gun, but the ammo is cheaper and available in bulk for the SKS.


----------



## longshot38 (Dec 19, 2006)

olivehill said:


> *I agree with the recommendation for a shotgun; 12 or 20 ga. It's just cruel to tell a newbie to go out and shoot large game with a .22 both to the newbie and the game.*
> 
> That said, I'd look for a good used gun and use the money saved to put towards a good handgun, too. Once you get the shotgun you'll quickly realize how annoying it is to only have a long gun.


bold for truth. be warned, guns are like potato chips, bet you can't just have one. LOL

get the shot gun because of its versatility and move to special role firearms as you progress.

Dean

PS i started with a single shot 12 gauge and have filled my holes as time and money allowed. i still have a few things to get but i don't feel under gunned because i know each tool and it's/my capabilities. that comes from time.


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

I agree with the others, who say look at bangs for the buck rather than limiting yourself at the ouset.

.22 longarm is basic. Cheap in itself, cheap to use, and you've got to practice. 
CZ bolt-action is super-accurate, not cheap but not over the top. 
Pawn shops, yard sales, and patience are your friends. Make sure it's unloaded, open the action, then look down the barrel - if it's all bright and shiny, you're good to go. if it's dark, or there are dark patches, move on to the next one. 
Otherwise, a self-loading ("semi-auto") rifle. The Ruger 10/22 is commonly used, but there are others better and cheaper.
If it has a removable magazine, that could or will be lost someday. You need a spare. New magazines can cost more than a second-hand rifle. Do your research. Also recognise that it might be a better deal to buy another second-hand rifle than to buy a spare mag. A rifle without a magazine is a single-shot rifle, but it still shoots.

Okay, that covers the basics of shooting, and you've got a rifle that will take down anything smaller than sperm whales under the right circumstances and with the right shot placement (which is why you practice).

However, there are five basic categories of firearm, and we've only covered one. The others are shotgun, big-calibre rifle, handgun, and air-rifle.

Shotgun is next, and a good 12 gauge is just that - good. If you really can't handle the recoil of 12 gauge, drop back to 20 gauge, which is surprisingly close. However, first recognise that there are low-recoil (skeet or tactical) loads in 12 gauge that you should try - much less recoil than the standard 12 gauge, but 12 is more versatile than 20.
Shotgun with slugs will do, and overdo, the job of a rifle out to 100 yards; and is capable of knocking a charging grizzly back on his heels. Shotgun with buckshot will take the guts out of a charging mob at up to 50 yards, even at night. Shotguns that aren't semi-auto can be reloaded with black powder.

I'd say handgun next. Ex-police or ex-military. Double-action revolver is easiest to use - the original "point'n'click" interface. Ex-police revolver in .357 Magnum (preferably) or .38 Special. Both will shoot .38 Special ammo, but the .357 Magnum is more versatile, and stronger. Alternatively, an ex-Russian self-loading pistol in .308x25mm, or 9mm. CZ is good, or Tokarev. There are better, but not as good value.

Then large-calibre rifle. This is a real old-style battle-rifle - not one of those tricked-up varmint calibres they use these days. An old ex-military rifle, probably bolt-action because the semi-autos are so expensive. Calibre anywhere between 6.5 and 8 mm, but probably 7.62 mm. One shot, one kill. You've had the recommendations before - Russian Mosin-Nagant is good value; Finnish version of the Mosin-Nagant is more costly and more accurate; Swiss K31 is superlative; SMLE is ten-shot magazine and about as quick as a bolt-action rifle will ever get, and then some; Mausers in 6.5, 7, 8mm have great reputations for great reliability and good accuracy.

And then there's the forgotten one. Air-arms rather than fire-arms. An air rifle (and/or air-pistol) is quiet and deadly on small game, It's lots cheaper to practice with than even a .22 rimfire, and it will kill a lot of small game, And it's quiet. You can use it in a built-up area, and never be noticed. Take your toll on urban squirrels, rabbits, ducks, feral pigeons, guinea fowl, head-shots on Canada geese, cats, yappy toy lap dogs. You can practice cheaply, indoors, out of the weather, with no travel; while the blizzard howls outside.


----------



## AR Aaron (May 26, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Savage Model 24
> 
> Rifle top barrel, shotgun bottom barrel


+!!! 1 for this. I had one in my younger years. Sold it once apon a time when I was hard up for money. Regretted it ever since. Prices for new or used ones scare the beeves outta me, but one day I will replace it.


----------



## fishinshawn (Nov 8, 2010)

If you can only pick one I'd say .22lr, with the 12g shotgun a close 2nd.


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well if it is only 1 weapon, then I would also go with the shotgun. A .22 caliber weapon may just wind up ticking off a large animal such as a bear or mountain lion, that may maul you if you shoot it several times with a .22LR or a .22 magnum.

Here is one of my Remington 870 Express magnum 12 gauge shotguns with the ventilated rib field barrel and the optional slug barrel (with rifle sights) included in the factory hard case.










Or here are some of the other weapons discussed such as Mosin-Nagant M-44 carbine in 7.62X54mm Russian, a Remington 870 and a Mossberg 500 12 gauge shotguns, and of course a M-1 Garand in .30-06 Springfield. Along with some web gear and a Walther P-38 semi-auto pistol in 9mm parabellum/ Luger (9X19mm).










All I can say is find what you are comfortable shooting, before you run out and buy that 'great deal' firearm that you just cant pass up....


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Mr Hagen has covered what most very experianced gun handelers will tell you. Well those who have stopped reading the gun rags so they don't get hyped every month. 
I will simply remind people of the old saw for the anti social types is that
: you get a pistol to get a shotgun that you use to get a rifle.:
Each tool has its utility which in each case is expanded with sufficent ammo and spare parts/cleaning supplies.
Right now the best buy for a battle rifle is the ak-74 in 5.45 x 39. rifles/magazines/ammo/cleaning supplies are all cheap for a grand you could be very nicely set up.
Cheers,
Dutch


----------



## Dutch 106 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,
Texican you really need to learn how to take down and clean your poor Ruger! If I was within an hours drive (instead of 20 plus)of you I'd stop buy and clean it for you and have you take it apart and put it back together a few dozen times when they are resonably clean they are quick and easy to take down. but with yours I think a soak in some kerosene for a few days (after you take off the plastic grips) is the place to start. It still might take a no mar hammer to get it apart.
All I'd charge you would be keep the tea mug full and of course all the good natured abuse you'd pick up.
Dutch
I have a buddy in Indianapolis who years ago bought a Ruger MK1 cheap (like $60)at a gun show because it didn't work. He brought itto my house I reasembled it correctly, took 1 minute and it worked perfectly, then made him buy me a steak with his ill gotten richs.


----------



## DYngbld (Jun 16, 2009)

If you can only afford one gun. Get one you will practice with and can afford the ammo. Shot often to be proficient shooting good is a perishable skill that needs to be practiced. You should practice shooting all the guns you will rely on to save your life.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Dutch 106 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Texican you really need to learn how to take down and clean your poor Ruger! If I was within an hours drive (instead of 20 plus)of you I'd stop buy and clean it for you and have you take it apart and put it back together a few dozen times when they are resonably clean they are quick and easy to take down. but with yours I think a soak in some kerosene for a few days (after you take off the plastic grips) is the place to start. It still might take a no mar hammer to get it apart.
> All I'd charge you would be keep the tea mug full and of course all the good natured abuse you'd pick up.
> Dutch
> I have a buddy in Indianapolis who years ago bought a Ruger MK1 cheap (like $60)at a gun show because it didn't work. He brought itto my house I reasembled it correctly, took 1 minute and it worked perfectly, then made him buy me a steak with his ill gotten richs.


I'm thinking this model (or is it just my individual gun) is like the proverbial AK-47.... use it, abuse, drop it in the mud, and it just keeps going bang when you pull the trigger. Few times I got mightily distracted, on midnight varmint raids, and 'laid' it down, and afterwards went to bed, forgetting where I left it, and it stayed out in the weather for a few days till I could refind it. Spray it down with owl grease, work the action a few times, and get back in the game. About a decade ago, I found a manual on the net, and thought, it's still deadly accurate and working, let's just 'see' how long we can go... so, still haven't broken it down. I have field stripped my AR's and AK's, and try and keep the shotguns oiled down, as they rarely get used.

I'd go broke in no time, if I had to pull the shotgun out from behind the door and use it as often as I do the 22. 

I've heard tell, Inuits kill polar bears with 22's.

It's been my experience, working with big bad animals, that the clap of a few rounds going off will make them turn tail and run. One should never put oneself in the position of having to stand down a grizzly bear... My weapon of choice would be a 12 gauge with slugs... but I'd know, deep down, that even though I might kill the bear... it'd live long enough to kill me. If the bear's adrenalin is flowing, the adrenalin would keep it charging and attacking long enough to inflict fatal wounds. If the griz was simply feeding, at rest, and shot, it might just fall over dead.... but then, there'd be no reason to shoot such a bear, right?

I love all my tools.... I've never sold one....


----------



## JHuff8181 (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all the great info. Its not a matter of affordability, its more of a matter of where to start. Owning my first gun is more than an investment in money it is also an investment in time (education, range time, etc.) When I get into something for the first time I'm not happy until I'm an expert. So I want to make the best choice I can and this is one of many places that I am using for research right now. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## Qhorseman (Jul 9, 2010)

zant said:


> I'll go with BFF on this-only 1...might as well get a twofer out of it.....Other great 1 guns for hunting and defense-good old lever 30-30....Moisin-good reliable shooters....a .22 would be my 2nd choice.


I agree on the 30-30. Besides if the SHTF, I figure there will be plenty of AR15 and M4 laying around, I can take my pick.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Working only w/information from the OP's 1st post,I have given this thread a lot of thought.I assumed OP was of limited funds and wasn't going to be training much w/chosen firearm.Hunting 1st,self-defense 2nd were the priorities.( If these were reversed,my response would be different.) I'm thinking rifle in 22magnum.Ammunition isn't as plentiful or as cheap as 22lr,but once you get past that,the 22mag is everything the 22lr is and so much more.
The OP just gave us more info.Money is not an issue,and he/she plans on training w/the firearm.This changes everything.In this case,like others have said,why limit yourself to one?


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

How much do you actually want to invest? That is not to mean "As little as possible". We all know how that is, but how about a realistic figure... $200? $500? Do you have $700?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

There's always this option
I picked one up Monday, and it seems like a great HD gun
Of course I don't have the optics and lights yet :happy2:








Stoeger Double Defense


----------



## 1fast68 (Apr 20, 2009)

My vote is for the shotgun but a simi auto 12ga. That way you have all the power you need and the recoil is much less. For a rifle, try to get a lever gun, they provide a faster followup shot than a bolt action and most of them have iron sights. you don't want to depend on a scope if you only have one gun.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ruger made a nice little 9 shot revolver that uses .22 long rifle ammo. I've used mine for killing varmints and squirrel hunting. I must say I am not a shot gun fan. I've bitten on more than a few pellets in my time. Luckily no teeth were broken. Granted it would not be good for big game or self defense (especially if you are a poor shot) but it is handy for small game and can easily be carried in the open or concealed. A compliment to that would be a rifle that fires the same ammo. Not recommended for big game but works beautifully for small animals and marauding dogs.

But IMO there is no such thing as a one-size-fits-all firearm. You really need more than one. Whatever you get, first make sure the ammo is easy to purchase. I saw a Weatherby I really wanted but the ammo has to be special ordered and it's not cheap. The Weatherby wasn't cheap either.


----------



## navajo (Dec 31, 2011)

ihuntgsps said:


> I agree with the 12 or 20ga shotgun as a good choice for hunting and close quarters defense. Only need one barrell.
> 
> I really believe the "only one gun" thing is looking at it the wrong way though.
> How about "I only have $xxx to spend and would like to focus on hunting and personal defense while out in the world, or family defense in my home, or defense of property in worst case zombies invading scenario.
> ...


I think I have actually decided on getting a couple of the mosin nagants (1 for me 1 for my boy) but am having trouble finding ammo for the price you mention. Any chance of sharing where I can get it?

I know this looks strange being my first post and all but...I am a lurker, what can I say!

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

navajo said:


> I think I have actually decided on getting a couple of the mosin nagants (1 for me 1 for my boy) but am having trouble finding ammo for the price you mention. Any chance of sharing where I can get it?
> 
> I know this looks strange being my first post and all but...I am a lurker, what can I say!
> 
> ...


Here is where I had bought in the past my cases mil-surplus spam cans of steel cased corrosive 7.62X54mm Russian ammunition at 440 rounds each. They are currently out-of-stock of the wooden cases of 880 rounds. Plus they have other ammunition in stock also.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/ammo-rifle-762x54r.aspx?c=96&s=954&stk=1&d=121

Everything you ever wanted to know about all of the different models of the Mosin-Nagant rifles.

http://7.62x54r.net/MosinID/MosinM.htm


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

That is like asking a woman to only have one pair of shoes/boots. You cant. 

Guns 

12 or an 18 gauge. 
.22 pistol and a rifle
.357 - It can hold .38 and .357 caliber
9 MM 
1911
For starters....

Shoes/boots

Tennis shoes
cowboy boots
steel toed boots
hip boots
muck boots
high heels

See.....?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I would still go with a .357 lever action carbine, but shoot .38sp. Longer range than a shot gun or pistol. Reach out and touch, close or jack a round for warning, varmit or 2 legged. Everything knows you could have, but also know there is another. Simple and basic, use it enough to become intimate with IT. IT becomes natural. Best weapon for work or play. Ammo is affordable, plentiful and efficient. I can do anything you can do with a pistol or shotgun but at my range first or yours IF you feel lucky....James


----------



## navajo (Dec 31, 2011)

radiofish said:


> Here is where I had bought in the past my cases mil-surplus spam cans of steel cased corrosive 7.62X54mm Russian ammunition at 440 rounds each. They are currently out-of-stock of the wooden cases of 880 rounds. Plus they have other ammunition in stock also.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/ammo-rifle-762x54r.aspx?c=96&s=954&stk=1&d=121
> 
> ...


EXCELLENT! Thanks for the links. Gonna be ordering this weekend.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

Navajo...sorry for the delay in answering.
the-armory.com
another good place is cheaperthandirt.com


----------



## navajo (Dec 31, 2011)

ihuntgsps said:


> Navajo...sorry for the delay in answering.
> the-armory.com
> another good place is cheaperthandirt.com


No problem. I realize some people have better things to do than wait to see if I have a question! (Even though I really AM that important, you know...) :heh:

Thanks for the links! Will check them out tonight.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

It is my humble opinion (really really humble) that guns are like horses, the purchase price is not the expensive part- compared to the ammo you will want to keep around. I plan on going with a 22 cal rifle and handgun. Will get a set for each member of the family and a zillion rounds of ammo. If they come hunting me with a bigger gun and I know I am about to die, I will point it at myself.


----------



## ihuntgsps (Mar 10, 2008)

not much of a survival attitude now is it;-)


----------



## snake35 (Jan 24, 2011)

The Mosin-Nagant is a great choice. However, I still caution against puttting all of your eggs in one basket.


----------



## navajo (Dec 31, 2011)

snake35 said:


> The Mosin-Nagant is a great choice. However, I still caution against puttting all of your eggs in one basket.


Never fear. These will just be an addition to the current collection.

Thanks


----------



## navajo (Dec 31, 2011)

snake35 said:


> The Mosin-Nagant is a great choice. However, I still caution against puttting all of your eggs in one basket.


That is weird... When I tried to reply to this, I got a message saying my post was under review by a mod. Did I do something wrong? I just said it would be an addition to my collection and Thank you.

If both of these posts show up, I apologize.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

New members with a low post count (I think 10 or under) has that happen. It may be the quote, or a link added. It stops happening.
And I just saw what you posted before the post questioning it, and will approve it, so you will be seen.


----------



## navajo (Dec 31, 2011)

AngieM2 said:


> New members with a low post count (I think 10 or under) has that happen. It may be the quote, or a link added. It stops happening.
> And I just saw what you posted before the post questioning it, and will approve it, so you will be seen.


Thanks Angie! Thought I broke something!:spinsmiley:


----------



## gusty60 (Jan 18, 2010)

I carry a Taurus Judge. .410 shotgun and .45 long Colt. Keep mostly shotgun in it for home defense.


----------



## groundhogII (Nov 6, 2008)

Many people are responding with the one firearm " I " would want to carry.
I think we need to look at this from the perspective of a complete newbie to firearms.It may be difficult for many of us to remember that far back.Back when we ourselves were firearm virgins.


----------



## denaliguide (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the Camper, .22LR / 20 Ga, very handy, killed more game with it than any other, had a sling, a trigger job and custom iron sights.

were I wanting a SHTF model, I'd get the .223 over 20 Ga and a .22LR insert, so that you could use .22LR for little and local stuff. The 20 Ga would give you good AP action one time. If I had more cash I'd add a SKS, with an internal 20 rd mag(after-market), folding stock and sling.
Pistol would be a Ruger .22 auto or a Rossi or Taurus .22 kit gun copy.
That should get it done about as cheap as you can.




Bearfootfarm said:


> Savage Model 24
> 
> Rifle top barrel, shotgun bottom barrel


----------



## idonutn0 (Nov 18, 2011)

This has probably been suggested but I didn't want to read through 3 pages of responses. 
Get you a good AR-15 in 223/5.56 caliber and a .22 conversion bolt. Or buy a separate upper that is designated a .22. Those two calibers along with 9mm and 7.62X39 are going to bed the most readily available ammo at TEOTW. .45 would be another popular caliber but I don't own a 45.
You can readily buy uppers for the AR in 223/5.56, .22, 7.62X39 and 9mm (with the 9mm you would need the mag block) Once you have the lower, the rest is easy. 
If buying a pistol, get one that will share ammo with your other guns.

My 2 cents


----------

